

Making the World a Better Place While Helping an Acquisition Succeed - tptacek
http://www.rambus.com/blog/item/1004-making-the-world-a-better-place-while-helping-an-acquisition-succeed

======
mattzito
This is a cool concept, but one note - typically if a retained employee is
involuntarily removed from the company, their financial benefits accelerate
(other than in cases of "for cause" termination).

This is generally good for the employee, as it removes the risk that the
acquirer will "push out" an employee and save on some money (or at least
mitigates the pain of being pushed out by an acquirer who doesn't _care_ about
the money)

------
idlewords
Can you give money to Stanford and call it charity? With a straight face? Then
maybe you have a bright future as a tech executive.

------
S_A_P
It is both funny and sad that I thought of the show Silicon Valley when I read
that headline...

------
thisone
having just been through a rather acrimonious acquisition (as an employee) I
can't help but think about the unwanted employees who are on the other side of
that desired "acquired team" divide.

